# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  I don't know

## blaze

I got my frog almost a month ago and the pet store said he was a juvenile.. They usualy have a feeding everyday if not every second day. I wanted to know how long does it take for them to become fully mature or an adult? =S :Frog Surprise:

----------


## bshmerlie

It looks like the White Lipped Tree Frog (_Litoria Infrafrenata). _ If that is the case they get rather large.  He looks pretty small right now so I would be feeding him everyday as much as he wants to eat.  Make sure to dust the crickets with Calcium and vitamin powders.  He probably won't reach full size for another year.  They get big pretty quickly then they slow down but still keep growing up until they are full size.

----------


## blaze

I think he is an American Green Tree Frog

----------


## Zach

> I think he is an American Green Tree Frog


 Yea most definetly _Hyla cinerea_. He won't get over two or three inches.

----------

